
Meet Butler, a new, open source Jenkins client for iOS - mobirobert
https://mobilabsolutions.com/2017/02/03/creating-and-releasing-butler-client-for-jenkins/
======
mobirobert
This is Butler - Client For Jenkins, a totally new, open source, iOS client
for Jenkins.

iTunes Link: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/butler-client-for-
jenkins/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/butler-client-for-
jenkins/id1196866502?l=de&ls=1&mt=8)

Github Link: [https://github.com/mobilabsolutions/jenkins-
ios](https://github.com/mobilabsolutions/jenkins-ios)

We are very happy about contributions of any kind.

